# Hex nuts as ammo



## Linusgel (Sep 13, 2013)

Have any of you tried using them as hunting ammo? I usually use it for shooting, but im going to sweden this fall and would like to know what you think. (Rabbits, doves, squirrels)


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

yep, they do very well for hunting, as they are always going to hit on a flat side, they work even better if you fill the middle hole with lead as it increases the weight, i took 2 squirrels cleanly with headshots whilst using them


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea same thing, fill the center with lead.

I lay mine on sand, and then pour molten lead in the center.

Also you can make them "guided" so the alway strike steel edge first to break bones.
It is simple, I cut 8 and half inches of cotton string X 4 pieces, then super glue them so 4 inch tails each side of one edge. Then fill with lead.

I then load backwards in the exact center of the pouch.
When released from my at least 550% draw, these self "guide" themselves in the first 3 to 5 meters, and penetrate my flattened steel cans both sides.
Until stopped by a combination of very heavy cardboard backing, the doubled double person very heavy beach towel, and their string tails.

Oh, and my hex nuts, lead filled average weight is 30 to 32 grams.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, the topic has been addressed a bit,

Here is a specific search:

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301%3A0474906146&ie=UTF-8&q=hex+nut&oq=hex+nut&gs_l=partner.3...1807.3055.0.3989.7.7.0.0.0.0.108.507.6j1.7.0.gsnos%2Cn%3D13..0.0.1242j265294j7..1ac.1.sXBizGQ7kHw#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=hex%20nut&gsc.page=1

And here is the general 'advanced' (3rd party) search:https://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301:0474906146

I also like this post:http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16584-15-lbs-of-hex-nuts/#entry193361

IMO hunting setups need suitably sized ammo.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Linusgel, please can we see and hear more about your catapult and what bands you are planning to use?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

They work well. I use 7/8th's across the flats with looped 1745 tubes. It just picks the can up and carries it away. Weights in the middle would be devastating. Have fun.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Although, in a perfect world, i would shoot nothing but lead, the fact remains that hexnuts are reasonably priced and abundant. And ,as Allan pointed out, they can be lead filled to greater effect


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Also with 8 and half inch cotton string X 4 times superglued before lead filling, to one of the flat sides; to make both sides 4 inch tails.

They become, loaded backwards in the exact center of the pouch, in the first 3 to 5 meters, self correcting, guided, so the ALWAYS strike steel edge first to smash bones; very heavy, if you use large hex nuts, penetrating ammo.

Mine are between 30 to 32 grams

Cheers Allan


----------



## Linusgel (Sep 13, 2013)

Crac said:


> Linusgel, please can we see and hear more about your catapult and what bands you are planning to use?


well, im making my own catapult right now. i usually borrow my friends, but hes not joining us in sweden, so i wanted to make my own. im not sure what rubber he uses, but will black theraband be okay for a relative beginner like me?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Linusgel said:


> Crac said:
> 
> 
> > Linusgel, please can we see and hear more about your catapult and what bands you are planning to use?
> ...


Well, it's a very easy pull but you may have to use multiple bands for heavy stuff


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

you will have to double,triple or quad up thera black to get good power for heavy ammo, unless your going to be shooting butterfly style, but you would be better off using thera gold, or tubes like dankung 1745


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Linusgel said:


> Crac said:
> 
> 
> > Linusgel, please can we see and hear more about your catapult and what bands you are planning to use?
> ...


Rubber choice is largely personal; the easy answer I would give is in terms of popularity the forum using a lot of Theraband. 'Our' preference is Gold by a long way. But some members have used Black and Silver to good effect. So you can go wrong with any of these.

REF: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9722-what-colour-theraband-do-you-use-flatbands/

In terms of Black specifically I think it's an awesome idea. But I like the idea of ANY thin abrasion resistant latex stretch band. Different people will have different ideas on how to make the most of the rubber. I think it's safe to say there is going to be more than one solution.


----------

